# Principles: Equation Formula



## celtic_crippler (Jan 8, 2010)

_The Encyclopedia of Kenpo_ defines the *Equation Formula* as follows: 



> This is a special formula that one can follow to develop specific, practical, and logical fighting patterns. The formula allows you a more conclusive basis for negotiating your alternate actions. It reads as follows:
> 
> To any given base, whether it is a single move or a series of movements, you can...
> (1) prefix it - add a move or moves before it
> ...


 
What is your understanding of this principle? Why is it important to understand? 

What other principles are closely related? How do they apply? 

For the instructors: What methods or tools do you use to teach this principle?


----------



## K831 (Jan 8, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> _The Encyclopedia of Kenpo_ defines the *Equation Formula* as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My understanding of the principle is that it is the element of Kenpo that allows us to break from pre-set memorized techniques (either defensive or offensive) and truly act and react spontaneously, yet within the guiding principles of correct motion.

Applying all the tenets of the equation formula you listed - that is when we are a "natural Kenpoist" or rather, when action and reaction comes naturally, without thinking, and the motion is still correct. 

Examples;

To any given base, whether it is a single move or a series of movements, you can...
(1) prefix it - add a move or moves before it (This allows us to "intercept" the opponent, 5 swords isn't done stepping back with a passive block, but rather, is prefixed by stepping in and delivering that handsword first)
(2) suffix it - add a move or moves after it (Ever seen a student apply a technique against a non compliant person, then stand there and blink when the tech was over? Also, there is "dead space" that can be filled with prefixing and suffixing)
(3) insert - add a simultaneous move with the already established sequence. This move can be used as a (a) pinning check - using pressure against an opponent's weapons to nullify their delivery (b) positioned check - where you place the hand or leg in a defensive position or angle to minimize entry to your vital areas. (This, for me at least, becomes particularly helpful when needed to adjust a technique due to the size and shape of an opponent. 1.) because some techniques are difficult to make work on someone much taller than you etc and 2.) You get the odd duck whose body twitches in a different direction than most when reacting to that shot to the spleen... and a non-typical target presents...)
(4) rearrange - change the sequence of the moves (Same as above)
(5) alter the - (a) weapon (b) target (c) weapon & target (Same as above; opponents size, build, reaction, timing etc may all require a change in sequencing and target/weapon parring) 
(6) adjust the - (a) range (b) angle of execution, which affects width and height (c) both angle of execution and range
(7) regulate the - (a) speed (b) force (c) both speed & force (d) intent & speed
(8) delete - exclude a move or moves from the sequence                      

(These last few relate the same as above. I would also add that they are key to success with multiple attackers. Friends of mine in other arts sometimes comment that one thing RIDICULOUS ABOUT KENPO IS THE OVERKILL we have in many techniques. Any of us who have used them for real, know that you can usually only make it through the first couple of counts before you hands are finishing 5 swords in the air over a downed apponent. However, here is little test or drill to try; Pick a couple of techniques (and extension if you want) and start the technique as a response to the normal attack, then have another attacker come from your right, and continue the technique sequence on that attacker. It is amazing how many attackers can be delt with in the proccess of executing one techinique. So much so that the built in checks etc even allow you to pick up the 2nd and 3rd persons attack with minimum changing of the techniques sequencing. Any changes needed easily fall under the "Equation Forumula"

Just some thoughts, if that's the kind of thing you were looking for...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 8, 2010)

Great response, K8. I'm just an EPAK yellowbelt, so I have an intellectual understanding of the equation formula but have not yet developed an intuitive, body-based understanding. I am fortunate to have a sensei that is contantly harping on this very topic. He tells us again and again that when we are in a SD situation, our attackers will not always react how we expect them to react, or they may move in a manner inconsistent with our training. He says the only way to deal with this variation is to practice...establish a good understanding of the basics, and a good understanding of the priciples of motion, and then incorporate that understanding into your response to the variation which is *purposely injected* into training scenarios. One reason I love kenpo so much is that it works with my body instead of against it, and I'm encouraged to make it my own and use what works best for me (within the structure of proper and efficient motion).


----------



## K831 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Great response, K8. I'm just an EPAK yellowbelt, so I have an intellectual understanding of the equation formula but have not yet developed an intuitive, body-based understanding. I am fortunate to have a sensei that is contantly harping on this very topic. He tells us again and again that when we are in a SD situation, our attackers will not always react how we expect them to react, or they may move in a manner inconsistent with our training. He says the only way to deal with this variation is to practice...establish a good understanding of the basics, and a good understanding of the priciples of motion, and then incorporate that understanding into your response to the variation which is *purposely injected* into training scenarios. One reason I love kenpo so much is that it works with my body instead of against it, and I'm encouraged to make it my own and use what works best for me (within the structure of proper and efficient motion).



sounds like you have a good instructor!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmmm... perhaps next month I'll post on *Tailoring*. 

Thanks for the replies... keep 'em coming.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 11, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> _The Encyclopedia of Kenpo_ defines the *Equation Formula* as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I know next to nothing about the art of American Kenpo.  The formula, however, at face value is very common sense to me.  I am uncertain if it would have been "common sense" to me when I first started training MA's 25 years ago though.  It appears to me that the equation puts every possible variation into a formula with specific variables, and would certainly work for all ma's.  

I am not underrating the formula by any means, he was the first person to put it into a scientific concept that has a rational progression.  Rocket science isn't rocket science to rocket scientists, haha.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 12, 2010)

SahBumNimRush said:


> I know next to nothing about the art of American Kenpo. The formula, however, at face value is very common sense to me. I am uncertain if it would have been "common sense" to me when I first started training MA's 25 years ago though. It appears to me that the equation puts every possible variation into a formula with specific variables, and would certainly work for all ma's.
> 
> I am not underrating the formula by any means, he was the first person to put it into a scientific concept that has a rational progression. Rocket science isn't rocket science to rocket scientists, haha.


 
Just take any sequence of movements that you may use, to teach as a self defense technique for instance, and then apply the formula. 

You could spend several classes just playing around with the formula.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 13, 2010)

K831 said:


> sounds like you have a good instructor!


 
Chuck Epperson...he's awesome!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 22, 2010)

This formula is awesome fun and I have seen this in other arts.

Doing a technique line with the equation formula.

Doing a well known kata/form with the equation formula.

I like using the formula to experiment and be creative.

I see the equation formula as a great way to help get a better understanding of concepts.  

By using the formula you get an idea ....

where a better opening may exist.

where the opponent may be off balance.

more efficient way to flow from one movement to another.

which key movement is present and can be morphed into another key movement.

The equation formula is a fun way to learn and keep things interesting.


----------

